# GCSurplus



## LucknowKen (Jan 24, 2017)

Lathe and Assorted Machinery.
This auction site has a page that lists what has sold and for how much.
Prices in $Can.




https://www.gcsurplus.ca/mn-eng.cfm...htype=&lci=&str=1&ltnf=1&frmsr=1&sf=ferm-clos

https://www.gcsurplus.ca/mn-eng.cfm...htype=&lci=&str=1&ltnf=1&frmsr=1&sf=ferm-clos

https://www.gcsurplus.ca/mn-eng.cfm...type=&lci=&str=21&ltnf=1&frmsr=1&sf=ferm-clos

Edit: Lathe sold for $750 Cdn.
If you check the lathe pics in the link you see the dog plates and milling attachment.


----------

